# Bolt Plus refuses to pair with new Vox Remote



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey All; 

I ordered a new Vox remote for my Bolt Plus after I upgraded to the Hydra interface. I can't get it to pair to the box no matter what I do. I've tried resetting, the 221 reset code, automatic, manual, everything... It blinks amber for 30 seconds then stops and is stuck on RF mode. 

I put my old Slide Pro remote in pairing mode, even after cleaning everything out, and it picks it up in 5 seconds. I've made sure to swap batteries between the remotes so they both arent on at the same time confusing things. 

Anyone else had issues? Any fixes on this? I've spent 90 minutes so far... 

Nat


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Don't say this. :>> I just did the same thing and my VOX remote should be here any day now.

I ordered from Amazon, but Weaknees is shipping it, maybe ask them to troubleshoot.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Someone else posted this, could help.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Product_Information/TiVo-Voice-Troubleshooting


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Forum provided solution:
Tivo Mini Vox remote will NOT pair in RF mode


----------



## jacktechie (Feb 6, 2013)

I finally got the VOX remotes to pair with my 2 Bolts. Once you get it to work in IR mode, move the front of the remote to the back middle of the Bolt, then Tivo+Back until LED lights, then release. It will flash amber slowly, then fast, and finally extinguish.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Keep the Bolt on the pairing screen throughout the process -- seems to be a key element


----------



## jwilson2598 (Jan 20, 2005)

@NGeorge...going through the same nonsense myself, can repair my original Bolt remote as much as I want, but the VOX remote simply won't pair.


----------



## coreyt (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm having the same issue. Tried everything including locating all bluetooth devices in the house and shutting them off.

Opened a ticket with Tivo clearly explaining the VOX wont pair, they sent me a new bolt remote. I mean really. Bolt remote pairs just fine over and over. Starting to wonder if my Bolt has no bluetooth chip cause my phone can see the vox remote when it's trying to pair.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Did you try pairing right next to the Bolt? I believe someone posted they had to get right next to it to pair it and then it worked fine from normal distances (worth a try but I believe they have some other issue going on). Oh and that post might have been for a Roamio with a dongle....

Scott


----------



## jacktechie (Feb 6, 2013)

That was me above in post #5. I needed to transfer mpeg4 stuff from the HD, so rolled back from hydra and my Bolt remote was still RF paired. However the VOX remote only worked in IR mode, so I assumed I only needed to RF pair with Tivo+Back at the pairing page. After it went solid, it flashed slowly, but never quickly and failed.

After I unpaired with Tivo+C, it then worked with Tivo+Back. Still remote was placed at the back of the Bolt. So whether it is 20.7.4 or 21.7.2, it will RF pair unless it's bad hardware. Now I have one Bolt on 20.7.4 and the other on 21.72 and a Tivo HD for the one PBS OTA HD station I can't get with Comcast. 4 RF + 1 IR + 1 spare IR remote.


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

SO the weirdest update... 

I had thrown in the towel for the time being and for a couple weeks was using the Vox in RF mode, wondering why I ordered it in the first place since I didn't have time to mess with it. 

Well, the day before Thanksgiving I wanted to give it another shot... and it magically paired. I was ecstatic... I had left the batteries out of the old Slide Pro remote for over a week and thought that may have been something to do with it (I had kept the batteries out of the old slide remote before when trying this as well). Well, it only lasted for a day -- and went back to RF mode. 

So now the Vox remote pairs within 3 feet of the Tivo quickly -- even if the screen isn't up -- but the pairing only lasts for less than a day. 

Weird... 
N


----------

